# De paseo por Lima.



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Buenas tardes, después de mucho tiempo se me ha dado por salir y tomar fotografías. Pues bien, quiero compartir con ustedes algunas de mis salidas.

El jueves pasado (30 de abril) fui a la exposición de las joyas de Sipán, en Palacio de Gobierno. Tomé fotos a varias piezas, pero nos presionaban para salir rápido, así que no pude fotografiar al maniquí del soberano moche, pero para otra ocasión será.

Previamente, tomé algunas fotos a la Plaza de Armas y alrededores. Estas son mis primeras fotos de ese lugar, si exceptuamos las fotos nocturnas del año pasado, adonde fui con mi sobrina recién bautizada, en fin.

Nuestra soberbia Catedral, cuyo color actual me parece decente.










Este hombre ha enloquecido, francamente.










El Palacio Municipal, donde nuestro alcalde descansa sus posaderas luego de tanto trajín.



















El hermoso Palacio de Gobierno y el inoportuno escudo pintado. Sólo en Lima.










El Palacio Arzobispal y sus magníficos balcones neocoloniales.










El anuncio de la exposición. Las antenas, e incluso, cordeles con ropa colgada, desmerecen demasiado a estas construcciones. Una pena.










El distante Palacio en todo su esplendor. Bendito tico amarillo que justo tuvisteS que aparecer.










La centenaria pileta, adonde sólo acceden las palomas por ser como son; me recuerdan a algunos parques de por aquí donde sólo los perros de los que viven al frente pueden entrar a jugar, dejar recuerdos y vivir sus primeras ilusiones, pero los niños no, y si son de mi barrio, menos aún. Qué bonito.










El Palacio Municipal, hermoso a pesar de su color. Nada le quita su bella silueta.










Los gallinazos, los favoritos de los turistas. Me he dado cuenta, y no creo que estoy alucinando, que su canción favorita es, faltaba más, "El cóndor pasa": ¡Hay que verlos cómo revolotean cuando los húsares nos la hacen escuchar!










El elegante pero pequeño y demasiado sencillo Sagrario Metropolitano.










Los Húsares de Junín amenazan con aparecer.



















Los ladrillos expuestos impúdicamente no son patrimonio de ciertos sectores de la capital, como muchas personas quisieran pensar; están a escasos metros de Palacio. ¡Hasta dónde hemos llegado, hijos míos!










¿Una sombrilla en Lima? Bueno, es una turista. Sólo he visto sombrillas en las manos de señoras de cierta edad en "ciertos" barrios residenciales de la ciudad. El resto debe (debemos) aguantar como-los-machos. Una maravilla.










La extraña Plaza Perú. La única vez que vi turistas caribeños, éstos se habían metido en ella y gritaban, chillaban y saltaban de manera frenética. Quedé admirado por ese modo de ser tan efusivo, por no decir pintoresco, pero parecían ser buena gente. Esa construcción moderna al fondo, tan sosa y sin gracia, me descalabra, me hace doler la cabeza de la cólera. ¡¡¡De repente también fueron los inmigrantes!!!










El anuncio de cerca y una muestra de los bellos detalles de la arquitectura de Palacio.










Esta fachada me hizo suspirar; es bellísima.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Ya en el interior*

¡Todo es tan brillante, por Dios!























































Esta fotografía llamó mi atención por dos motivos: muy pocas veces he visto huacos donde hombres con bigote o barba han sido representados; por otro lado, escribir "ansianidad" es algo que no tiene nombre. Con todo, las joyas expuestas muestran una exquistez, un refinamiento que a uno lo dejan totalmente admirado.



















































































Un par de regalitos:

Horror absoluto.










Y encima le han robado el foco (vi varios postes en esa indigna situación).











Saludos y disfruten.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Chévere el recorrido por Palacio. Sus salones son un lujo.



Limeñito said:


> Y encima le han robado el foco (vi varios postes en esa indigna situación).
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Jaja, no es que se los hayan robado, es que nunca llegaron a instalarlos. :lol:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por la explicación, Bruno. Llegué a suponer eso, también, pero me incliné al final por lo que escribí. Tiene más lógica lo que me dices, ya que nunca he presenciado robos de ningún tipo en el Centro Histórico, y robar los focos habría sido una cosa muy llamativa, en fin. Saludos.

Ese color plateado es una de las cosas más chúcaras que mis ojos han visto.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

OOOOhhhhh!!!! Limeñito!!! Justamente un grupo de foristas se estaba organizando para ir ayer sábado a ver la expo... lo que nos dimos cuenta a última hora es que sólo está abierta de lunes a viernes :bash: y es hasta éste viernes si no me equivoco. Buen aporte, ojalá podamos tomar más fotos antes de que la cierren kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Cuál es el horario de la presentación??? me gustaría ir.


----------



## dannyhighrise (Feb 23, 2008)

^^ de 9 de la mañana a 8 de la noche de lunes a viernes (pero en la propaganda dice hasta el 9 de mayo, osea que sí abrirán éste sábado que viene kay:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Gracias por el dato.


----------



## dra.naths (Feb 16, 2007)

se ve super la expo!.. tengo que ir esta semana (después de mi examen del mal)
que bueno que dejen tomar fotos a los interiores de Palacio.. cuando fui no me dejaron 
se ven super las fotos! Lima se ve bien con el cielo celeste


----------



## gorcha2 (Aug 31, 2008)

el centro esta muy bonito pero hay mucha wachafada, espr q el prox alcalde vuelva a sus color original esos escudos en palacio de gobierno q no pegan para nada pintados x dioss x han permitido eso q wachaferia, y luego espero q tb q el dorado de las cadenas y pilotes de la fuente q hay en la plaza de armas vuelvan a su color verde oscuro original q se veia mucha mas sobrio y elegante q ese color dorado wachafisimo , tb espero q pinten esos postes y esos basureros modelo horrible en color verde, para q llamen menos la atencion, en fin esperoo q mejoren eso tb deberian hacer algo con los costados sin tarrejear q hay cercas x lo menos darle una mano tarrajeada y pintura blanca minimo, tb esas macetas doradas wachaferiaaa, este mandato de castañeda se ha dedicado a wachafear el centro


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Gracias por el thread, Limeñito. No es de todos los días poder ver el Palacio de Gobierno por dentro, a pesar de la hiper-decoración del mismo. Tus comentarios me hicieron reír más de una vez, por diversos motivos :lol:. En fin, muy ameno tu thread. 

Tuve el privilegio de ver una exposición sobre los tesoros (bueno, así los llamo yo) del Señor de Sipán hace ya más de una década aquí en un museo en la UCLA. Todo era deslumbrante, la información del hallazgo era todo información calientita, muy espectacular de veras.

El tacho de basura parece un pariente lejano de C3PO venido a menos :lol:. Y el poste, esperemos verlos instalados eventualmente.

Gracias nuevamente, ¡saludos! :cheers:


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Buenas fotos, me gusta el color de la Catedral también.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Buenas fotos limeñito.
Que bestia la cantidad de turistas en la plaza.


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Liiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiindos detalles. La exposición se ve interesante, Palacio por dentro es hermoso.


----------



## yvan789 (Feb 20, 2008)

gracias por las fotos primera vez k veo el interior del palacio de gobierno"
buenas tomas"


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Buenas fotos, me encanta palacio por dentro, y la muestra de Sipan esta muy interesante...
Lastima que afuera en las calles nos encontremos con cada remodelacion para mas huachafa...los faroles plateados, macetas doradas, y ahora los tres escudos de la fachada de palacio pintados...que horrible...

PD: Discrepo con tu gusto del color de la catedral, es muy muerto, tampoco digo que el amarillo era el mejor, pero creo que iba mejor...
Espero que nos muestres mas fotos..


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

q bella Lima, ojala los edificios de la plaza mayor y tambien xq no otros edificios tomen el color de la catedral, basta de ese amarillo espantoso, tendria q haber una ley q lo prohiba, aunq traten de afearla la plaza mayor de Lima siempre será una de las mas bellas del mundo!!! saludos


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hasta que te dignaste en hacer otro thread, estimado Chùcaro Boy ...xD! Estan muy buenas las fotos, làstima la firma que lo malogra todo :lol: y bueno de hecho tengo que ir a esa expo del Sr de Sipàn, que es de Lunes a Sàbado ... y que tengo que deskitarme porque no pude entrar el sab pasado, ya que no llevaba conmigo mi DNI, sòlo mi Carnet Universitario ... hno: ... ademas de otras cosas que pasaron ... en fin!!!

Los interiores de Palacio son realmente exquisitos y la expo en el Salòn Tùpac Amaru se muestran muy interesantìsimos, saludos y a ver si en esta semana entro y tomo fotos a todo lo que pueda 

PD: Limeñologo, debo admitir que en un determinado momento me gustaba ese color amarillo patito horroroso, con el cual estan "remodelando" gran parte de la ciudad, pero ahora debo decir que cambiarle el color a la Catedral fue un graaan acierto, làstima que los demàs inmuebles sigan pintados y sigan pintàdolos asì.


----------



## skyperu34 (May 25, 2003)

Que hermoso es Palacio por dentro, rico en detalle ! Buen thread limeñito !


----------



## Cazafantasias (Nov 4, 2007)

Limeñito said:


>


^^Es una de mis piezas favoritas de Sipán. Imaginación mitológica en todo su esplendor. Parece ciencia-ficción precolombina.



Limeñito said:


>


^^Canelita, no parece C3PO, parece R2D2. Cierto, venido a menos.

Después de ver estas dos imágenes deberíamos sugerirle a George Lucas que visite nuestro Perú.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

^^^^

A mí más me parece Eve de Wall-E :lol:.

Buena jornada que tuviste ese día, Limeñito, se nota que la plaza mayor está muy difierente a cuando yo vivía en Lima, y qué decir el escudo pintado de Palacio.


----------



## PaiMei74 (Dec 6, 2005)

Lindas fotos, genial el detalle de la torre de la catedral. Estuve por ahi el viernes para ver la exposición, interesante. Hubo un buen tiempo, soleado, pero lo que más me marcó en el recorrido también fueron los horrosos postes y tachos plateados. En el camino vi que están limpiando y/o pintando el monumento de la plaza 2 de Mayo. No sé si le han puesto una pintura muy brillante a las estatuas, a ver si alguien lo confirma, no vaya a ser que castañeda está haciendo otra de sus "buenas obras".


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias a todos por sus comentarios y saludos.

Yo también pensaba que estaban prohibidas las fotos, pero el señor que nos conducía (que nos arreaba) nos dijo que sí estaban permitidas. Me habría gustado fotografiar la totalidad de piezas, pero todo fue muy rápido y confuso, más aún cuando, incluso tratándose de una cámara muy sencilla, aún no puedo entenderla del todo.

No es que me encante el tono actual de la Catedral, pero no puedo decir que no me gusta; prefería el tono anterior, beige, muy tenue. Esas cosas pasan cuando las construcciones no son de piedra.

Sí, yo también me sorprendí con la cantidad de turistas: ¡es que había muchísmos! Primero fotografié los edificios alrededor de la plaza, luego grabé la totalidad del cambio de guardia (17 minutos; eso habría sido magnífico para sacar un promedio de los turistas que caminan por la plaza cada minuto), pero tuve que eliminar dicho video ya que no me iba a quedar espacio para las piezas de Sipán.

Para otra ocasión será.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Debió haber sido en marzo, supongo, que fui a pasear al famoso Parque de la Amistad, con su lagunita, su Arco Morisco, su puentecito, su pueblito surcano y hasta su trencito. Me pareció mucho para un solo lugar, pero no me puedo quejar, pues me gustó la visita y sobre todo las vistas desde lo alto del arco, así como una construcción cuyo nombre o uso me da cierto rubor, pero a la que igual decidí fotografiar por si algún alma caritativa incascraperiana se dignase a instruirme.

Aquí algunas imágenes (no son mis fotos, sino las de mi amiga).








































































































































No es lo mismo que haber tomado fotos por uno mismo, pero espero les agrade.


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Buen trabajo ,Yuleysy Yamilé .. Buenas fotos te felicito  
P.D : porquen ultimamente casi todos hacen su theard de lima..


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Muchas gracias; qué bueno que te haya gustado "*SU *thread *DE *Limeñito". Pero eso de llamarme Estiven Píterson,,,y más aún, Yuleysi Yamilé, como que debiste*S* haber sido más cauto, más todavía tratándose de un Mister. En todo caso, yo he hecho mi thread por mí mismo, porque vivo en esta ciudad, quiero recorrerla y no salgo casi nunca de ella, y además creo que tengo derecho.

Saludos, muchacho irrespetuoso.

Más fotos.


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

El arco morisco de Surco lo veo bien huachafo, no es ni la sombra del original de la avenida arequipa, esta copia no salio tan bien que digamos...


----------



## Freed (Sep 15, 2008)

Yoshadara no te amargues tomalo con el lado amable ..el de la foto 12 Eres tu porque apareces yamile tienes cara de borrachin xD
PD :no me digas que no sales a la calle ?? igual que yo


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

limañito saludos compare jeje ... te felicito exlentes fotos las de la primera tanda me encantaron los detalles ... exelente...


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

Limeñito said:


> Un par de regalitos:
> 
> Horror absoluto.
> 
> ...


y respecto a los regalitos entiendo ahora el clamor de algunos foristas encabezados por mi pata BRUNO JBLOCK... por dios castañeda que le estas haciendo al centro de lima, una vez mas la palabra huachafo vuelve a tener un sentido clarisimo para mi... postes y basureros plateados y macetones dorados ... aggg


----------



## papiriqui (Mar 22, 2008)

q bueno verte en mi "territorio" outsider!
este parque es un gran acierto sin duda alguna,,..ese terreno estuvo abandonado por mucho tiempo....incluso estaba en las pretenciones de mi alma mater...
lo unico huachafon son las galerias al lado norte del parque (mas falso..bien q me mandaba ahi mis "sanguches campesinos" y sacaba copias)

gracias por las fotos


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El pasado 4 de abril estuve, después de mucho tiempo, en el Callao. Ibamos a visitar el museo del Real Felipe, pero al llegar ya estaba cerrando. Lo bueno es que ya sé cómo llegar,,, y lo malo es que es en combi!!!!! (este mushasho se una a una combi una vez al año...)

Bueno, entonces fui a donde llaman para subirse a esas dichosas lanchitas que te pasean por una media hora para deleitarse con la vista del Callao: Chucuito, Real Felipe, el puerto, los barcos, las grúas, las islas a lo lejos...en fin, no puedo quejarme: fue un bonito día.



























































































Saludos a todos.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

A tu amiga si que le tiembla la mano para tomar fotos, eso te pasa por ponerla nerviosa px ... :lol: y bueno tus fotos del Callao estan buenas. Tengo entre ceja y ceja la posibilidad de visitar el Real Felipe con mis amigos de promo, sabes algo sobre los horarios y costos para entrar???

Salu2


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que bien se ve el mar, tan amplio....
por cierto, como quedo la remodelacion de la plaza del callao????


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Gracias por sus comentarios.

Inkandrew, qué bien me conoces. Según he leído en internet, el horario es de lunes a domingo de 9:00am a 4:00pm (S/. 6).

Limeñólogo, cuando estuve allí estaban realizando la remodelación (tomé varias fotos), pero no sé cuál ha sido el resultado final.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*El Humboldt!!!!!*

Siempre había querido ver ese barco, y se me cumplió el sueño. ¡Lo tuve a escasos centímetros!!!!! Me encantó verlo tan de cerca, a pesar de que lo imaginaba algo más grande.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Gracias x la respuesta, entonces de hecho tengo ue aprovechar algùn feriado o no sè ... la cosa es que tengo que ir. Bonitas fotos del mar y del Humbolt. Salu2


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

Buenas fotos, Limeñito, te cuento una anécdota que me ocurrió en esa misma zona del Callao, un fin de semana de agosto estábamos navegando en una lancha del amigo de mi tío, estaba con mi familia para pasear por el litoral chalaco, pero de pronto se le llenó de agua el motor y nos quedamos varados en el mar dependiendo del viento por horas; nos habíamos subido a la lancha por la mañana y esperábamos desembarcar temprano para después almorzar, pero llegamos al muelle bien de noche y con hambre, así que tuvimos que comer un pollo a la brasa e Pueblo Libre; a la mañana siguiente, por los vientos fríos y las horas al aire libre en agosto, me dió fiebre, algo que nunca voy a olvidar.

Yo ingresé al Real Felipe hace casi 8 años y de verdad vale la pena.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Saludos a todos. Jorge, qué trajinado fue ese día para ti!!

Bueno, aquí tengo más fotos del Callao. Me gustó mucho ver el Callao desde aquella lanchita. Logré fotografiar esas casas y esa hilera de palmeras, además de los colorinches, amados u odiados, de Chucuito.

Sigamos con el recorrido.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)




----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Las ùltimas imàgenes que muestras estan muy buenas ahh, sobretodo la de los personajes de la corte por separado.


----------



## Jorge_U_Otaku (Sep 12, 2008)

La exposición luce impresionante, me recuerda a una a la que fuí del señor de Sipán en el Museo de la Nación hace una punta de años, casi diez. Sin el doctor Walter Alva nada de esto hubiera pasado.


----------



## koko cusco (Sep 7, 2008)

hey limeñito te felicito las fotos estan de la PM... lo maximo gracias por compartirlas


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Y bueno, ahora sí continúo*

después de una larga e injustificada ausencia:










Luego de tomar esta foto de la Catedral, Andrés me convenció de cruzar el río, cosa que sorprendentemente acepté. Vean los trabajos que se estaban realizando:














































No pude evitar fotografiar a mi querido distrito que, cual monstruo, acecha al fondo de estas dos imágenes:



















Esa fue la primera vez que fotografié la parte trasera de nuestro querido Palacio de Gobierno: es de veras de tan buena factura como la fachada principal.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Y llegamos a la minúscula parroquia Nuestra Señora del Rosario. Ya habría pasado por allí un par de veces pero no me había atrevido a entrar.


----------



## alvarobendezu (Jan 24, 2007)

Bonito detalle del techo.


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

Sí, eso fue de lo que más llamó nuestra atención.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Ohh de vuelta por el foro ... y bueno esa capilla es la Iglesita de Sn José del Puente. Salu2


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

El tremendo cerro cuyo nombre hasta ahora no logro saber:
En primer plano, la iglesia de San Lázaro.




























Algunas tomas al interior del Metro:




























Una casa muy llamativa, a cuyo interior estuvimos a punto de entrar, pues nos hicieron saber que es toda una joyita por dentro:


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

En el camino a Bellas Artes nos topamos con estas construcciones; lástima que no fotografiamos la fachada de ese centro de estudios, pero sí su interior.



















Claustros y estatuas:














































Pacatos, favor de cubrirse los ojos:



















Un pasaje muy bello, que por algún motivo me recuerda a la arequipeña callejuela de Santa Catalina:











Saludos y ya vuelvo con más.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Te estas salteando varias fotos que hemos tomado ese día ... bueno ... no corras, despues la pag se volverá pesada y nadie podrá ver todas las fotos que posteas, tenlo presente. Y bueno Bellas Artes es muy bella.


----------



## Lightton (Dec 15, 2008)

Como sera ese puente Trujillo? algo moderno o conservara el estilo arquitectonico antiguo de esa zona?


----------



## cesar_BsAs (Oct 15, 2008)

muy bonitas las fotoss, gracias


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Que buen recorrido, me gustó bellas artes y la capilla del puente, ese techo necesita urgente reapración.


----------



## carlos07 (May 11, 2007)

Buenas fotos, esa parte no se ve a menudo, al final el Jr. Trujillo se hizo peatonal o solo es asi los domingos? sobre el Puente me quede pensando es esa la ampliación o reforma que estan haciendo sobre la autopista, no es asi ? Ya existia apenas estan reforzando el puente. Bonito Bellas Artes


----------



## limeñologo (Feb 5, 2009)

Que buen recorrido, me gustan las fachadas de las casonas que posteaste, como la de la casa de las trece monedas, muy bella...que pena que el jiron trujillo haya caido en la huachafada y en la mala restauracion que es solo maquillaje, lo que si me gusta mucho es la restauracion del teatro del jiron trujillo, creo que es perricholi, pero por dentro ha quedado precioso, que buen trabajo de recuperacion del inmueble, eso si fue recuperacion y no maquillaje como en la pobre iglesita del puente o como en sn lazaro...


----------



## Limeñito (Mar 13, 2007)

*Estábamos haciendo cada cosa en este escenario*

Felizmente no ha quedado rastro alguno.










Vean los cuadros tan bellos y de los que mostraré mayor detalle.










Las estatuas!!!

Ya había mostrado dos de ellas, las cuales causaron una gran impresión en Andrés, quien, como saben, es un muchacho muy sensible y profundo en cuestiones de arte.
Ahora vean éstas:


















































































Y mi favorita.


----------



## Canelita (Jul 15, 2007)

Buenísimas las imágenes, Luis Ángel. Me parece surreal ver el jirón Trujillo sin autos--me desagrada un poco el "look" general, ojalá lo embellezcan poco a poco. Tarea ardua pero no imposible. No podía creer ver el cine Perricholi convertido en un Metro--¡wow! Cómo cambian las cosas...

Me encantaron el resto de fotos de Palacio, qué linda la cúpula, preciosa. Y por fin cruzaste la frontera, jaja, has estado muy cerca de mi casa en el Rímac. Ah, la iglesita...se ve en mucho mejor condición que cuando la dejé, era muy oscura y tenebrosa. Me súper encantó ver la imagen de Santa Rosa, ésa no la había visto antes, ¡está cargando la ciudad de Lima! ¡Excelente!

Y del museo de Bellas Artes, todo lindo...!gracias por compartir las fotos, saludos! :cheers:


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

Wow, que bonits las esculturas, deberían colocarse en calles y plazas.


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

Hasta que mostrarte las fotos que tomè de las estatuas ... siempre que las veo me quedo raaato admiràndolas, pero no coincido con Bajo, ni loco las mostraría en una avenida ni nada por es estilo, estan muy bien en engalanando los 2 patios de Bellas Artes, mejor que sigan a buen recaudo. Total, si alguien quiere verlas simplemente se acerca a Bellas Artes y entra para chekarlas. Esperarè pacientemente para ver las fotos de las pinturas ... que son bastante interesantes, sobretodo algunas :lol:


----------

